# British Executions Of Spy's 1939-1945



## syscom3 (Jul 31, 2007)

I found this interesting.

"the Treachery Act 1940"

Treachery during World War Two


----------



## Maharg (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice link syscom3. I haven't read it all yet, but it looks very interesting, thanks M8.


----------

